# Everything I need for Rooting My MaXx?



## AngelRyu (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to the razr as of today and don't know much of rooting and sbfing on this phone because seems to be totally different than my x lol.. So here's what i need.

1.A guide on how to fix your razr if messes up.(like a sbf)

2. Guide how to root and unroot.

Thank you!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Angel,
Not trying to be rude, but you might want to do some research before you come in and ask a question like that. The answer to your questions are already posted...in this forum.  Back out of this tread and look at the first "pinned" thread.









Chief


----------



## AngelRyu (Jan 13, 2012)

It is in tapatalk but it's called something different. Sorry.

I found the root now need know about safetrap and boottrap and touchtrap lol.


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Angel,

If you're using Tapatalk, look under the "stickie" tab...it's the first one.


----------



## afmracer6 (Oct 3, 2011)

look for Batman from mattlgroff. Its all you need

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

